# Bilingual Toastmasters club forming



## WhatTheHell2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Bilingual Toastmasters club forming
STAFF REPORT  DECEMBER 4, 2008 
Post a Comment 
When *Sparks resident Eric Ruud's work required him to live in Mexico*, he said he wanted to be *able to communicate better in Spanish*. So, he joined a Mexican Toastmasters club

*this is all good if you live and work both in Mexico and U.S.*


When Ruud returned to Nevada, he would drive to Sacramento to attend meetings at Los Oradores, a bilingual Toastmasters club. It was then, he said, that he realized that the Reno-Sparks area could use a bilingual club.
"A bilingual Toastmasters club will help those who provide services to the citizens who speak Spanish, those who want to learn or improve their Spanish skills, those Spanish speakers who want to improve their English skills in an environment that is comfortable, and Spanish speakers that want to become comfortable speaking in public," he said.

*To be a citizen of this country, one of the requirements is speaking and understanding English.*

There are 23 clubs and more than 400 members in the Reno-Tahoe-Carson area.
Organizers of the bilingual club say it's long overdue.
"I had been looking for something like this for awhile and even thinking about starting it myself," said Aurora Boles, the club's second sponsor.
The group needs a few more members and a name to charter as an official Toastmasters Club.
"This group is a good mix of *English speakers who wish to improve their Spanish-speaking skills* and *native Spanish speakers who want to improve their communication and leadership skills*, but are more comfortable, at least at first, doing it in their native language, " said Russ Steele, a Toastmaster who is helping with the organization of the club. "We know there is a big need for Spanish speakers to improve their English as well, so hopefully some of that can happen with this club, too."
Organizers say *no initial knowledge of Spanish or English is required*.
"The need is there," Ruud said. "We just need to get the word out to the right people."


----------



## WhatTheHell2 (Dec 7, 2008)

This is *insulting to me*, because I worked in providing services to *citizens of this country* for 30 years and have never meet a citizen of this country who did not speak English and *to ask me to learn Spanish to accommodate and communicate to those who have entered this country illegally from Mexico*, who do not care enough about receiving our services to learn English, then they should not receive services. This is *asking too much or me*.

*The majority of Americans, no matter what country they are from, speak a common language and that is English.*

Services should not be given to people into his country illegally and certainly if they do not feel they need to speak the common language and that is English. There are Mexicans, who have been in this country for years and still do not speak English and still *do not take any interest in learning the language and we do not encourage it by providing interpretations for them.*
Shame of them and not on me. *Do not punish me for being an English speaking American.* The Toastmaster&#8217;s Club should concentrate of *teaching English *so they can *make our jobs of providing services to them easier*. When in American do as the American&#8217;s do and not as Mexico do.

I have lived in the country all my life of almost 70 years and I am pissed when I go for services and is spoken to in Spanish or *contact my phone, internet or cable provider and find some one speaking to me with an accent so bad I cannot understand or get my point around.*

As a result of illegal immigration, *it is hard for English speaking Americans to get a job or hold on to a job in the services industry *and this is a very sad day for America and for Americans.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 7, 2008)

WhatTheHell2 said:


> *To be a citizen of this country, one of the requirements is speaking and understanding English.*


Wrong. Why does it matter to you what a private club does anyway?


----------



## Red Dawn (Dec 7, 2008)

WhatTheHell2 said:


> Bilingual Toastmasters club forming
> STAFF REPORT  DECEMBER 4, 2008
> Post a Comment
> When *Sparks resident Eric Ruud's work required him to live in Mexico*, he said he wanted to be *able to communicate better in Spanish*. So, he joined a Mexican Toastmasters club
> ...




Great points. 

Well done, and I think that the Republican Party and their base should continue to express rage, anger, and righteous indignation at spanish- speaking people.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 7, 2016)

.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes. Learn Spanish. Change our ways to fit a 4th world country invading us! Yes Good idea. Continue helping the scum take over Our Country. Good job. Good idea.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

Screw mexico and their language. When Im being invaded by another country, I dont learn their ways and only a traitor would.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Screw mexico [sic] and their language. ...




You know Mexico isn't the only place where Spanish is spoken, right?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> ...When Im [sic] being invaded by another country....





You're not. Relax.


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

Im second generation American and my grandparents came here through Canada, legally....not like you. They spoke english as their first language because they wanted to be American and wanted the American Way.They didnt come here to rape the system. You should migrate to mexico illegally uncle terrie and enjoy that 2 yr minimum prison term or is that your country of origin before you came here illegally??


----------



## Windship (Jul 8, 2016)

Now uncle terrie...show me where Im wrong.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Im second generation American and my grandparents came here through Canada, legally....not like you. ...




What the hell are you talking about, mental case?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Now uncle terrie...show me where Im wrong.






100% of your idiotic assumptions are wrong, as usual.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Im second generation American and my grandparents came here through Canada, legally....not like you. They spoke english as their first language because they wanted to be American and wanted the American Way.They didnt come here to rape the system. You should migrate to mexico illegally uncle terrie and enjoy that 2 yr minimum prison term or is that your country of origin before you came here illegally??


Where did they come from?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> ....They spoke english as their first language because they wanted to be American and wanted the American Way....?







That's a lie.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 9, 2016)

Interesting how proudly some people are:

- ignorant of American history 

- unfamiliar with American culture 

- afraid of learning 

- fundamentally lacking faith in America


----------



## Windship (Jul 10, 2016)

Ravi said:


> WhatTheHell2 said:
> 
> 
> > *To be a citizen of this country, one of the requirements is speaking and understanding English.*
> ...



I live in a high risk fire area. I had to ask some people to put out their campfire last week. I had to use sign language because they didnt speak english
and couldnt read the signs. Yes. The United States, to me, is a private club and you are not invited. Get out.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

WhatTheHell2 said:


> This is *insulting to me*, because I worked in providing services to *citizens of this country* for 30 years and have never meet a citizen of this country who did not speak English and *to ask me to learn Spanish to accommodate and communicate to those who have entered this country illegally from Mexico*, who do not care enough about receiving our services to learn English, then they should not receive services. This is *asking too much or me*.
> 
> *The majority of Americans, no matter what country they are from, speak a common language and that is English.*
> 
> ...


Que?


----------



## Windship (Jul 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Interesting how proudly some people are:
> 
> - ignorant of American history
> 
> ...



uncle terrie...you bore me. Same crap insults and no facts whatsoever. Id say your about...what...17?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WhatTheHell2 said:
> ...


Normally, those ignorant of foreign languages add an O to the end of words, thustly, "put out the fire" would be, "Puto outo theo fireo"..See how effectively that works? Bueno...


----------



## Windship (Jul 10, 2016)

uncle terrie....I worked under 2 sitting presidents. I now how it works uncle terrie. You dont.


----------



## Windship (Jul 10, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



lmao. How remarkably stupid you are. Of course I used those words with them...lol. How do you think I accomplished the task?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WhatTheHell2 said:
> ...


So no foreign tourists allowed that don't speak English. That sounds like a good platform for Trump


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WhatTheHell2 said:
> ...




So, you had something in common.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how proudly some people are:
> ...




What facts do you need, dopey?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> ....I worked under 2 sitting presidents.




Monica? Is that you?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > ....They spoke english as their first language because they wanted to be American and wanted the American Way....?
> ...


.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 11, 2016)

Ravi said:


> WhatTheHell2 said:
> 
> 
> > *To be a citizen of this country, one of the requirements is speaking and understanding English.*
> ...




Because those clubs are stupid. They show that as Americans they don't give a shit about it or the English language. They are just a bunch of politically correct buffoons who would sell their country down the tubes. Why would an American club want to cater to another ethnic people and want to allow there language to be spoken in their club? If one immigrates to Mexico speak Spanish. If one immigrates to America speak English.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > WhatTheHell2 said:
> ...




Fear has made you stupid, or is it the other way around?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

WhatTheHell2 said:


> ...
> 
> *To be a citizen of this country, one of the requirements is speaking and understanding English....*




That is incorrect.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Fear of what stupid?  You and your ilk?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> WhatTheHell2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




Well it should be. Why should the American taxpayers have to pay some immigrant to learn English? If an immigrant wants to come to America bad enough then they should learn the language before they get here. To much common sense and logic for you, faggy lover?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > WhatTheHell2 said:
> ...




Too bad, coward.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




Anything you don't understand, which is pretty much everything, fool. You are unqualified to be an American.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Personally, I think that you are unpatriotic fool. But hey.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 18, 2016)

Windship said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


Sign language...


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 18, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Personally, I think that you are unpatriotic fool. .....





Based on what?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...




From the drivel that keeps coming out of your stupid mouth. That's what.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 19, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...






Be more specific, sackless.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




I was being more specific.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 20, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




 No, you weren't. Are you afraid to?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 25, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Nope, I am not afraid to say it.  PHUCK BILINGUALISM. How is that for being "specific"?  Besides your constant  driveling you do a lot of dribbling too.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 25, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




Because you are afraid of diminishing your ignorance in any way?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 26, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Time for your IQ check up


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 26, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




Why are you afraid of reducing your ignorance in any way?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 27, 2017)

WhatTheHell2 said:


> Bilingual Toastmasters club forming
> STAFF REPORT  DECEMBER 4, 2008
> Post a Comment
> When *Sparks resident Eric Ruud's work required him to live in Mexico*, he said he wanted to be *able to communicate better in Spanish*. So, he joined a Mexican Toastmasters club
> ...


.


----------

